# Elevador de Tension 220 V a 380 V



## Pgs (Jun 1, 2008)

Hola buenas, quisiera que me ayudasen con un problemon que tengo, necesito fabicar un elevador de tension de 220 VAC a 380 VAC, se que la forma mas facil es usar un transformador, pero quiero saber si se puede hacer electronicamente, la potencia que debe soportar es de 6 KW por lo menos, no es para un motor asi que tiene corriente de arranque, espero que me puedan ayudar. 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

Se puede hacer electronicamente, pero igualmente necesitas elevar la tension.
Puedes rectificar y filtrar los 220VCA y armarte un convertidor CC-CC para conseguir unos 400VCC y con estos armas un convertidor CC-CA por PWM y tienes tus 380 VCA
Pero me parece mas facil un autotransformador de 220 a 380


----------



## Dano (Jun 1, 2008)

Me quedo toda la vida con el viejo y querido autotransformador.


----------

